# Picture request - hipogtr + Bean



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I'd be most grateful.
Daves old thread no longer has working links to the pictures.
And I'm sure Gio's changed stuff since his last photos.

Cem


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

I second the request


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

and I'll second that second


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

I'll third that second


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

we were with both David and Gio a couple of weeks ago .... oooh cameras in cars n everything  

enjoy ....


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Very nice  But are they really happy!


----------



## azza (May 21, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Simply stunning.


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

Couldnt agree more Cem .. everytime i see these two cars they just seem to get better .. in my opinion they are without doubt two of the most perfect GTR's around .. they have everything, and everything is just _right_ y'know ... 

very special indeed and couldnt be owned by two nicer lads as well


----------



## GT-Rob (Sep 28, 2003)

great cars, great engineering and great pics


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Cem,


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Absolutely stunning examples.


----------



## GT-R_M-$pec (May 6, 2005)

Hey, can i ask what kit is in the engine? 

Looks slightly familiar!

Thanks

Looking good. 

I wish i could take pictures of 2 skylines next to each other.

Though i don't know anyone that has anymore in QLD, Australia.

I have only seen my 2


----------



## John Mc (Jan 27, 2005)

Absolutely stunning cars :smokin:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Blow Dog said:


> And I'm sure Gio's changed stuff since his last photos.
> Cem


How did you know that, Cem?  Unfortunately, I don't have any very recent shots, although what brooksie has up are reasonably current.

Where's DCD when you need him? Based on one of the recent HPI magazines, he'll be taking some more shots soon. 

Cya O!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

true When are you TS boys free for a nice shoot?


----------



## Mr R32 M (Jun 12, 2004)

feel like making a trip to sydney? 

mark


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

DCD said:


> true When are you TS boys free for a nice shoot?


I'm liking the sound of that, haven't seen some really decent pics of these two for some time.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Mr R32 M said:


> feel like making a trip to sydney?
> 
> mark


all expenses paid?


----------



## GT-R_M-$pec (May 6, 2005)

I'll go anywhere if all expenses were paid  so count me in!


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*pure evil*

love these 2 cars :smokin: what make and cost is the bumper and bonnet they do it for me, proper bo  

Neil


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Both are from Top Secret. Have a look here:
www.topsecretjpn.com

/P


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*perra*

Cheers for the info mate


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Here are some of mine Cem....


----------



## Mach 3 (May 23, 2005)

First class


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Fantastic back drop on the 1st picture Dave, where about is that taken?

Oh yeah & the car looks great too


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Marc took that at Daikoku.
I was hoping that DCD might have been able to post some pics of the 2(3) cars at Daikoku, but I guess they could be bound for publishing somewhere...


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Hi Dave,

Car looking superb! Do I spot some new Nismo LED rear lights?

I think your car deserves a proper shoot. Whenever you are free I'm there!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Just got used to the rear spoiler and actually like it after watching the Newera video and you go and put LEDs on !!!
Garage shot is sweet :smokin:
Ah well, another bit for me to get used to 
Funtastic looking car Bean 

Dino, it would be rude not to snap your cars together you know


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi Dino - would be cool to meet up soon (for shoot or just to catch up).
They are LEDs (sorry Bajie) - but not Nismo ones - and I think the wing may go over winter.

Every time I post pics of my car I look back at the thread and realise that I only took pics of the outside, no engine bay or interior


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Hi Dave, yep we should do it! You've got PM.

BTW...are they Auto Select?


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Remember and switch off the flash when snapping the engine bay Dave - or you might go blind


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Argh - now I know why I asked you for photos.
You should be real proud of that. Top 3 GTR's I've ever seen in my life.

Cem


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks very much Cem  

Dino - yes - AS lights
Steve - thanks for the reminder - that's probably why I don't have any pics


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

you have a lil pm dave


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

brooksie said:


> you have a lil pm dave


No worries - your name is down


----------

